# Dark Angel, Blood Angel and Space Wolf Rumours



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

I popped into GW Blue Water at the weekend to exchange some Christmas gifts for stuff I really wanted (more Tau!) and got chatting to some of the staff. My friend was with me, who was buying his 3rd Ravenwing box when one of the staff mentioned that there would be a Dark Angels FAQ.

Obviously, I leapt right in, stating firmly that GW had announced they wouldn't release any more FAQs. Apparently this is not the case with regards to the Dark Angels.

Dark Angels will receive an FAQ to bring them into line with the new Space Marine Codex, although they will not have access to sternguard or vanguard due to their special Deathwing and Ravenwing companies.

Meanwhile the Blood Angels will receive their own full codex in the future.

All this is planned to happen after the release of codex Space Wolves.
The staff speculated that the Space Wolves would most likely be heavily designed around Drop Pod assaults as this is their specialised area.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Think you've kind of missed the boat on this one- the Dark Angels FAQ came out not that long after Codex: SM was released.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

EDIT:

Seems I didn't miss the boat. The faq you've linked to is VERY old indeed.
I've been told that there will be ANOTHER Dark Angels FAQ which will bring them in line with Codex: Space Marines

So Dark Angels captains will gain access to Relic Blades.
Cyclone Missile launchers will go up in points and have the same stats as the new marine codex.
Mostly it will be a tweaking of points and options to match the new marine codex.

The same goes for Blood Angels.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

DA FAQ

There you go.

EDIT: not really that old considering it was updated in October AFTER Codex: SM came out.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I don't really believe this that much. BA were done recently and even had a revision for 5th. they won't be touched any time soon.... and with DA he was probably just saying that to sound important. GW big wigs said they weren't going to do it so....


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Roll on Space Wolf drop pod armies then...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

As much as I wish this was to be true, I'm not convinced that it'll be the case. If it is true though, what about the Black Templars?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

yeah if anything templars eed some loving as they are the oldest marine codex bar space wolves and they are being revamped at the moment....


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

No one cares about Black Templars 

Sorry, they were included in the list as well. I forgot about them.

To be honest, I wish GW had bunged everything in the new marine codex and served up a crapload of special characters for people to get their chosen army traits from. Then it's done and we wouldn't have all these random chapters and their slightly special differences all over the place.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't think the Space Wolves will be redesigned to be a specialist drop pod force- it just doesn't seem to fit with their fluff.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Their fluff being that they ARE a specialist drop pod force?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Where do you get this fluff from? I'm seriously interested because if there's something I don't know then I want to be at least as informed as yourself.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

I get it from the 2nd and 3rd edition Space Wolf codex books.

Mostly from the 3rd edition Space Wolves codex which states that Space Wolves are drop pod specialists, then goes on to detail how the entire army could deep strike in 3rd edition games and how it suits the Space Wolves close quarters approach to warfare.

The rules and models for drop pods didn't exist at this point, so the whole army could just deep strike for free.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Erm not to burst your bubble but I've got the 3rd Edition Space Wolves Codex as well and your right the entire army can Deep Strike with Drop Pods but in 3rd Edition the Space Marines Codex had the exact same thing, plus I'm looking over the Codex quite carefully and it hasn't mentioned them being Drop POd specialists any where.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Where do you get this fluff from? I'm seriously interested because if there's something I don't know then I want to be at least as informed as yourself.


Baron, I believe that the idea of them being drop pod specialists also comes from the 3rd edition codex, where is states that no space wolves model may deepstrike as they distrust the magic that is involved, and to show this, the only way space wolves can deep strike is by taking drop pods....


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Taking Drop Pods because you won't teleport is a VERY different thing from being Drop Pod specialists. They're no more a Drop Pod specialist force than the Ultramarines or Imperial Fists.

EDIT: sorry Trevor had my 'rant' blinkers on.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

I know Baron, I was agreeing with you, before you go off on a tyrade of 'oh, your wrong and im right, and i know it...'


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Taking Drop Pods because you won't teleport is a VERY different thing from being Drop Pod specialists. They're no more a Drop Pod specialist force than the Ultramarines or Imperial Fists.


I think that your entire force using drop pods when they weren't available for any other space marine force is pretty specialised, especially when similar units from the space marine force did not have the option of teleporting instead.

It's one of the things that made them special. 
Go read the 2nd and 3rd edition Space Wolves codex books!
It's all in there.
They drop pod all the frickin' time and they love it.
Next you're gonna argue with me that they don't drink ale and prefer a nice glass of bordeux instead. unish:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm reading the 3rd Edition Space Wolves Codex- in fact it's sitting next to me as I type this- and other than the fact the entire Army (except Bikes and Tanks) can Drop Pod in no where else does it mention a predilection for Drop Podding.

And if YOU would read the 3rd Edition Space Marine Codex you'd find out that at that time normal Space Marine armies could do the same except the Terminators would teleport, which is pretty much the only difference.

So unless you can point me to a Page number I'm going to have say- I think your wrong.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> And if YOU would read the 3rd Edition Space Marine Codex you'd find out that at that time normal Space Marine armies could do the same except the Terminators would teleport, which is pretty much the only difference.


That's the 4th edition codex, not the 3rd.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Space wolves are NOT drop pod specialists just because they only use Drop-pods instead of deep striking, its just an alternative, by that same logic an Imperial guard regiment that only uses Autoguns MUST be autogun specialists.

they only pod in as and when needed, just like any other chapter, being a specialist would mean only ever dropping in instead of anything else EVER



Darkseer said:


> That's the 4th edition codex, not the 3rd.


space wolves don't have a 4th edition codex


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

gee enough with this its a game does it really matter.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

chaplin_magnus said:


> gee enough with this its a game does it really matter.


true its only a game, but some people only play this game for fluff, especially if its a favored chapter, making up fluff, or seeing things that aren't there over established fluff is a little silly


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> Space wolves are NOT drop pod specialists just because they only use Drop-pods instead of deep striking, its just an alternative, by that same logic an Imperial guard regiment that only uses Autoguns MUST be autogun specialists.
> 
> they only pod in as and when needed, just like any other chapter, being a specialist would mean only ever dropping in instead of anything else EVER
> 
> space wolves don't have a 4th edition codex


I was talking about the Marine Codex.
But I agree WHO CARES!? I don't play Space Wolves and HE doesn't play Space Wolves.

Plus, I have work to do before my boss fires me :shok:


----------



## Brother_Christopher (Jan 5, 2009)

*BA Codex*

The BA Codex will be done eventually. It's just a matter of when. Probably after the Space Wolves Codex. The only thing that could delay it is extending the fluff. Cause, the fluff is pretty miminal in the codex as it is now. I also hope they change Death Co. back to having power weapons instead of rending(due to the nerfing in 5th):angry:. 
OH, Darkseer and Baron, you both are most likely reading different codexes, one of you is mistaking which edition you have.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well theres only the 1 SW Codex that can be used with the current rules so I'm guessing we're reading the same Codex there. And I know I'M reading the 3rd Edition Space Marine codex- it's one where after the army list it has the pros and cons of every unit, and the fact it came out in 1998 is another big clue. So you don't remember reading the 'Death from Above' bit of the 3rd Edition Codex? weird....


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

i've been told my local seller that the BA and SW are getting re-writes some time this year, in the summer most likely.

don't know if it's true or not, but i vouch for my seller; he doesn't invent rumors.

and if someone in the UK (Darkseer) heard the same that someone in podunk Oklahoma (me) heard, i think there might be a touch of truth to it.

in any case, SW need a codex, since they left in the dirt in 4th ed and have no had an update since 3rd, so i think they'll get on this year, IMHO.

as for the BA codes re-write, there are some things that they need to re-write: like BA servitors don't worry about the mindlock rule and shoot as well as marines.

captains don't have acces to relic blades, etc.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It doesn't list the army book with which they're taken from, short of Space Marines - this means you use the most recent, or the tournaments rulebook use.

I've not seen any SW players, since 5th strangely - although in 4th, I've seen SW's using the weapons and rules listing the SM dex from the 4th Edition SM book.

And it may only be a game - but Football's only a game. Hockey's only a game.

Darkseer - please, please, back up statements that are contentious with a page and quote - rule, or fluff wise. It's far easier, and everyone here (generally) is courteous enough to accept that they were wrong.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Darkseer - please, please, back up statements that are contentious with a page and quote - rule, or fluff wise. It's far easier, and everyone here (generally) is courteous enough to accept that they were wrong.


I reported a rumour.
I never expected to have a debate in the house of commons about it.

Fine, Baron Spikey is right because all space marines can use drop pods.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No... it wasn't a rumour if it's from a previous army book.

I canvdrag the quote up about the Space Wolf Drop Pod Specialisation, and the time which you were asked to post the page itself.

I know the page isn't there, Spikey knows it isn't, and you have no proof. Sorry.

____________________________ END OF.

For the rumours though, it's even more important to have a source. I can post the Space Wolves have all turned ****, and have Bestiality with their Fenrisian Wolves. Their enemy get shot by new Sperm Guns and everything. An extreme example, but sources are needed - could be from a rumour from the Games Workshop Dev Team who you bumped into one day at the Super market, or it could be a post from another forum. Simpler, really, than saying you made it all up effectively. Just gives it credence.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

No mate. Go back to the original post. That is the rumour I posted.
Forget all this shit with Spikey.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Let's not worry about whether they're Drop Pod specialists or not - this is News and Rumours, not a place to argue about the fluff. Cheers. - Syph


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

When people troll, just dont respond. Like you said, it matters not.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't think the Wolves ortemplars would get any seroius update similar to the Codex SM as these guys proudly ignored the Codex Astartes for their own cooler ideas. though I have a Loverly image of A Emperor's Champion in a Dreadnought XDD


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't see why they would spend time on another BA or DA codex when other armies need it more, and a simple one-page FAQ would bring those chapters into line with 5th.


----------



## MasterKnives (Jan 21, 2009)

I am quite curious to see what becomes of the space puppies. They were fairly common in my area during the early part of 3rd edition, and they dropped off the radar by the end. I haven't heard word one about them from anyone (not even the former SW players). 

There could definitely be room for some interesting changes for the SW in 5th.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, for a rumours page there is a precious lack of any speculation.

Drop pod or no I'm just hoping they stay true to their nature- decent shooty, better then nilla combat, supurb at receiving charges but rubbish leadership (so very painful at times- not only are wolves worse ld then marines their about the worst army out there... troops at ld8 and only 2 models in the whole army at ld10)

Rumours I've heard:
Blood Claws will be back to WS4 (more like 2nd ed) and will get furious and not berzerk charge (so 3A but WS4, S5, I5 for basic peeps on the charge).

Grey Hunters will get chaos marine set up- bolter, bolt pistol and ccw but no more true grit.

Long Fangs will get counter attack.

Wolf Guard will be split into termy and power armour squads (so no more beardy split units)

There will be serious reworking of the characters- lots of new ones, including a Wolverine type one with 2 lightning claws: here's hoping for Kyrl Grimblood, Njall Stormcaller, Bjorn TFH (ven dred), Mordrak and especially my old fave Ranulf all get the recall from the 2nd ed codex.


Total guesswork- I'm thinking that if BCs lose berzerk charge so will Ragnar and I' would love Bjorn's D6 of damage table mods per game to make a return.

PS- I really don't care if I'm wrong about any/all, these are rumours or speculation so it really don't matter until the new codex comes out (but I dearly wish that it's soon).


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

I just hope that if they do update the BT codex that they do not nerf the Chaplain like they did in the SM codex. I love my Chaplains in my BT army. All I want is an update of rules to the BT codex. Drop Pod assault, up the model count in LR, LRC, updating them with the LR Redeemer. Just the small rule updates. Don't give me any more special characters. Just leave them all as they are.

I may be talking out of my behind and I know not for all templar players but these are my wishes and hopes. But I know I have a year or till 6th ED untill they update BT.


----------

